# Halo: Reach Tournament Sign-up!



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the tournament sign up!!

This is the sign-up for a Halo: Reach tournament that i will be doing. So if you want to join, post your gamertag and say that you're in!

Date&Time: Saturday the 22nd 17:00 GMT

Gametypes:

Team Slayer
Assault
CTF

.:Sign-ups:.

Roger
MrMudkip
PaJami
TheOneCableGuy
D3rangedLlama
MR Dohnut
Trevor
Ax3l

Prize: 500 Bells each to winners​


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll sign up

I sent you a friends request on xbox awhile ago Btw.

Gamertag-BloodyMudkip28


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

Added you, and i haven't seen it? :S


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm I'll send it again whats your Gamertag?

Roger right?

Oh i think i put Rogar. 

So is it multi team

Or team?


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

My gamertag is HydroLeek 

This is multi-team. Depending on how many joins it may become 3v3/4v4 etc.


----------



## Pear (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll join. GT: pear40


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you pear


----------



## PaJami (Jan 16, 2011)

In. GT: Cornman02


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for entering


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 16, 2011)

I might, Mine is MR Dohnut

Also when will this tournament be on


----------



## Mino (Jan 16, 2011)

We really ought to come up with a date/time for this.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 16, 2011)

*cough*groupeventswouldmake****likethissomucheasiertosetup*cough*


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 16, 2011)

I gotta practice for this!

Hey do we get a few (400 bells) For winning?


----------



## Hiro (Jan 17, 2011)

Updated first post. Winners get 500 bells each!


----------



## Hiro (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone else want to join?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 17, 2011)

Sign me up.  GT: TheOneCableGuy


----------



## Trundle (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in. GT: D3rangedLlama


----------



## Mino (Jan 18, 2011)

Roger said:


> Does anyone else want to join?


 
I'm not going to commit to anything until we've decided on a time and date.  This will just fall apart unless that is figured out first.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 18, 2011)

Check the first post 

I updated it yesterday xD

And in case anybody missed it: 

Date&Time: Friday the 21st 17:00 GMT


----------



## Trundle (Jan 18, 2011)

Roger said:


> Check the first post
> 
> I updated it yesterday xD
> 
> ...


 
What is that CST, or EST?


----------



## Mino (Jan 18, 2011)

Trundle said:


> What is that CST, or EST?


 
It's... neither?  GMT is Greenwich Mean Time.

It's 12pm EST, 11am CST, 10am MST, 9am PST, etc.

The time is fine, I guess, but why Friday?


----------



## Hiro (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know, i can change it to Saturday if you want?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 19, 2011)

Saturday would be better. Less craziness.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok.

NEW DATE: 22nd of January

Be sure to sign up!


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 19, 2011)

What game variant is it? for example Swat, Infection etc.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 19, 2011)

The game types are the following:

Team Slayer
Assault
CTF

The maps are TBA


----------



## Hiro (Jan 19, 2011)

If anybody wants to recommend a map, post here


----------



## Caleb (Jan 19, 2011)

Zealot is the most balanced map IMO.  Also we need more people ... Lets go!  No Friday's too, I'm always doing something on Friday nights.


----------



## Pear (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't do it Saturday, so I guess I'm out. Unless it's after 8 pm.


----------



## Mino (Jan 19, 2011)

Roger said:


> The game types are the following:
> 
> Team Slayer
> Assault
> ...


 
I heartily approve of your game choices.  For 4v4 games, these maps are best (I think):
Countdown
Powerhouse
Reflection
Sword Base
Zealot
The Cage
Pinnacle
Asylum
Hemorrhage (maybe, be sure to remove tanks)


----------



## Hiro (Jan 20, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I heartily approve of your game choices.  For 4v4 games, these maps are best (I think):
> Countdown
> Powerhouse
> Reflection
> ...


 
Thanks =)

Since i didn't really have any maps in mind i will use these


----------



## Hiro (Jan 20, 2011)

MAP ROTATION: 

Countdown
Powerhouse
Reflection
Sword Base
Zealot
The Cage
Pinnacle
Asylum
Hemorrhage


----------



## Hiro (Jan 20, 2011)

Pear said:


> Can't do it Saturday, so I guess I'm out. Unless it's after 8 pm.


 

It depends what timezone you live in


----------



## Mino (Jan 20, 2011)

Roger said:


> It depends what timezone you live in


 
He's in the same time zone as me, and it's at 11am our time.

I said I will participate if I remember, by the way.  My roommates should be too hungover to want to play Xbox so I should have it all to myself.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 20, 2011)

Trevor said:


> He's in the same time zone as me, and it's at 11am our time.
> 
> I said I will participate if I remember, by the way.  My roommates should be too hungover to want to play Xbox so I should have it all to myself.


 
Since you didn't write that you wanted in i thought that you didn't want to


----------



## Hiro (Jan 20, 2011)

C'mon guys! We need more people!


----------



## Ax3l (Jan 21, 2011)

Im in!


----------



## Hiro (Jan 21, 2011)

Good >:3


----------



## Hiro (Jan 21, 2011)

Since we are now even we can pick who we want to team up with!


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 22, 2011)

Roger said:


> Ok.
> 
> NEW DATE: 22nd of January
> 
> Be sure to sign up!


Damn you!  I missed this update and woke up at 12:00 Pm on Friday!

(Im Homeschooled).


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 22, 2011)

D-D-Double post!

 I choose,​ 
HydroLeek,

 D3rangedLlama

 And

 MR Dohnut
And you should add 1 bonus round of...
GRIFBALL!!​


----------



## Mino (Jan 22, 2011)

Not sure if I can make this anymore....


----------



## Hiro (Jan 22, 2011)

It' multi-team, you can only pick one 

And i'm taken btw, i'm with Axel. Also, you should PM the one you want to be with. And if they accept you post here


----------



## Hiro (Jan 22, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Not sure if I can make this anymore....


 
Noooooo D:


----------



## Hiro (Jan 22, 2011)

This starts soon and i haven't gotten any posts about who anyone wants to team up with...


----------



## Hiro (Jan 22, 2011)

*sigh*

This contest is canceled i guess.

Mods close please?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 22, 2011)

Dang. I meant to remember this.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 22, 2011)

I would of participated but my bro would not get his arse off the Xbox, sorry.

if theres another i might be able to make that


----------

